# Pre owned watches in Dubai?



## DkyDky (Feb 11, 2013)

Does anyone know any stores that buy/sell pre owned watches, Rolex, Omega etc.?

I already know Watches Market in Beach Centre in Jumeirah, Adnan Jewelry in JBR and Momentum in DIFC.

Thanks!


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

Depends if you're buying or selling...but there are some shops in Deira Gold Souq that deal in buying and selling high end pre owned watches...its more a wholesale market so they'll offer you a lower price generally if they're buying from you but if you're buying from them they have some decent prices.


----------



## brinks (Jun 12, 2014)

Zeeshan08 said:


> Depends if you're buying or selling...but there are some shops in Deira Gold Souq that deal in buying and selling high end pre owned watches...its more a wholesale market so they'll offer you a lower price generally if they're buying from you but if you're buying from them they have some decent prices.


check luxury souq in alwasel road inside 2XL building. His whole family is in that business and they have shops near gold souq as well. He can get you what you need


----------



## DkyDky (Feb 11, 2013)

Zeeshan08 said:


> Depends if you're buying or selling...but there are some shops in Deira Gold Souq that deal in buying and selling high end pre owned watches...its more a wholesale market so they'll offer you a lower price generally if they're buying from you but if you're buying from them they have some decent prices.


Primarily it's buying. Will go there and check when the weather is cooler. 

Thanks!


----------



## DkyDky (Feb 11, 2013)

brinks said:


> check luxury souq in alwasel road inside 2XL building. His whole family is in that business and they have shops near gold souq as well. He can get you what you need


Sounds good! Thanks!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

DkyDky said:


> Primarily it's buying. Will go there and check when the weather is cooler.
> 
> Thanks!


you might get a better deal while it's still hot...
Can't imagine the souk is packed out at this time of year, and they may be deperate for some turnover..


----------



## DkyDky (Feb 11, 2013)

vantage said:


> you might get a better deal while it's still hot...
> Can't imagine the souk is packed out at this time of year, and they may be deperate for some turnover..


Very true!


----------

